# Stopover en route to Alps.



## 96248 (Sep 10, 2005)

As a relative newcomer (and a first timer abroad) can anyone suggest a stopover between Dunkirk and La Clusaz (nr Annecy) for one night. Should make a fair distance as we're on the early (i.e. cheap) ferry. Not too sure about wild spots though...

Oh, forgot to mention its in Jan.


Cheers,,

PC


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, Troyes is about halfway and I've stopped at the municipal there but unfortunately it doesn't open until March. The only one that I can see near there that is open all year is 
Camping De La Barbuise * 
RN77
10700 Voué/St.Rémy-s.-B. (Champagne-Ardenne)
France

Tel: (+33) (0)3-25375095 

It is only €7 or €8 per night.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Best bet is going to be an aire. Not familiar with that side of France but someone will have a suggestion. Very few french campsites will be open that time of the year. What sort of route will you be taking? That will give us some idea of nearest places to stop off.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're ok with aires there is a huge lake sw of st dizier (lac du der) with 3 free aires around its perimeter and open all year that makes a good stoppover, see this previous post.......

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5485.html&highlight=3+aires+lake#img_6415

According to viamichelin.co.uk its 238mls from dunkerque to giffaumont at the south of the lake......

http://tinyurl.com/8lrz3

and 284mls from giffaumont to la clusaz......

http://tinyurl.com/b4tlc

so it's an ideal 1/2 way point if you're going that way.

pete.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi mclouisnewbie

i stayed on an aire at donjeux, between st dizier & chaumont in september. it is about 400 - 500 yards off the main road. i think it's the n67.

it's hard standing, alongside the canal de la marne, and it's free including hookup. 

sat nav coordinates N 48 21' 58" E 005 08' 56"


have a great trip

mike


----------



## 96248 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Thanks and further info....*

Thanks for the suggestions (certainly st dizier and Donjeaux look options) , will have a look..

In answer we're planning for the A26 as far as Troyes then the A5/A31 to Dijon and then A39 / A40 via Annecy to La Clusaz (any better suggestions considered of course). As we're arriving early (07:00) figured we should be able to comfortably make somewhere between Troyes and Dijon without having to travel too late..

Cheers,

PC


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

There is an all year round site I can recommend 6kms south of Chatillon sur Seine, Camping de la Forge at Ampilly le Sec which is run by an English couple. 16amps electricity, which you might well need in January. Take N71 S from Chatillon and turn 1st right immediately after Buncey at the layby. Site is on right in 1km. However, unless you need electricity the aires on the lake are a better (cheaper) bet. 

Brian


----------



## bagpuss (May 22, 2005)

Hi we are going to La Clusaz the first week in Feb with our Benimar Anthus. It would be interesting to know where you stay on the way down and also which route you took. Out of interest which Snow Chains are you taking, this will be our first trip to the slopes in the van so any advice will be a great help, we are going via the tunnel.

Den


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Perhaps a mad dash to the Epinal area (Vosges) and then a nice drive down to the Alps via St. Claude (Jura). 

Sorry,I don't have campsite info yet.


----------

